# Constrain crop to warp - to multiple images



## adrianlambert (Dec 9, 2013)

I have (for speed) been moving though a few hundred images tweaking just the rotations here and there to get them generally straightish. (short depth of field meant correcting the uprights in the lens profiles tab wasn't working very well.) What I need to do now is to simply get all the images cropped to the warped area. I assumed that I could do this by copying that setting and pasting it to all the others but I can't do it. So my question is, is there a shortcut or any other way to do this swiftly that I can employ rather than working my way back through all those images.
Ta.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 9, 2013)

Select them all, and enable Auto-Sync (the little switch next to the Sync button at the bottom of Develop's right panel). Then check the Constrain checkbox.


----------



## adrianlambert (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks Mark. Excuse my 1.5 yr delay!!


----------

